# Wifi in Jalon valley



## Rosann 21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello
I am a new user to this forum. I wonder if anyone out there knows of a reasonably priced supplier of Wifi in the Parcent, Xalo, area. We have a holiday home there which we hope to live in when we retire to Spain.
I have been told that there are Companies offering free unlimited calls to the UK & Ireland with Wifi. I wonder do we need a land line , if so who is the best Company to use for a land line with Wifi.
I would appreciate some information on this subject.
Rosann 21


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

It really depends on your EXACT location in the valley. Many providers in rural areas work on "Line of Sight" to a transmittor, and this can't always be guaranteed in the Valley. My neighbour gets a good signal whereas I don't. I find that for me Telefonica works best, but it doesn't for others. ALSO - I understand that there is a limited number of free lines available for connection at the Jalon exchange, so this could be an issue for you. Shop around, and be persistant with Telefonica - now that they have a plummeting market share they seem to be so much more reasonable these days.


----------



## Rosann 21 (Dec 28, 2012)

djf Wells, Thank you for the advice. I will enquire when the offices open after the Christmas Holidays. Can you please tell me where the local office for the Parcent area is situated.
Thanks and regards. Rosann 21


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Not sure. The Jalon Exchange is located to the rear of Plaza las Ocas, but not a public office. I've always managed by just calling 1004.


----------



## Rosann 21 (Dec 28, 2012)

djf Thanks. I will try the number.

Rosann21


----------

